# [SOLVED] ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help



## robbiep (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently bought a ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard and a Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33GHz 1333FSB Socket 775 4MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor to upgrade my PC

I am having some major problems with the motherboard. I have followed the instructions in the manual to the word apart from clearing the RTC RAM, the USB wake up and Keyboard powerup. When I boot up my PC and go into the bios to try and configure the settings the pc will turn it's self off after 3 seconds. and when I try and boot up the pc without entering the bios menu I get the blue screen of death to the best of my knowldege all of my hard ware is inserted correctly.

My memory is in in the DIMM_A2 AND DIMM_B2 slots as apposed to the DIMM_A1 AND DIMM_B1 slots could that be the problem?

Does anyone have any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*

Since the PC is shutting off in BIOS, it's likely either the CPU is overheating or the power supply can't handle the system.

Please list your system specs in full as outlined here http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html

Try applying a fresh clean coat of Arctic Silver Thermal compound to the heatsink and cpu. http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

If you are attemting to boot to the hard drive/OS from your old motherboard you'll need to do a repair installation of Windows to get past the BSOD. You likely had a different chipset with different controllers making it unaccessible to the new hardware.

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm

Be aware that if have any virtual drives installed the hard drive Windows will run into problems with the repair install. In this case you would best served to reconnect your old hardware, boot up and unistall the virtual cd/dvd drives before attempting an repair install with your new hardware.


----------



## robbiep (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*



mattlock said:


> Please list your system specs in full as outlined here



Hard Drive - Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 ST3120026A 120GB
Disk Drive - Lite-on Dvd-rom 16xdvd/48xcd Ide
Motherboard -ASUS P5N-E SLI
Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33GHz 1333FSB Socket 775 4MB Cache
Memory - 2GB (Kingston 1GB PC5300 DDR2 667MHz 240 Pin Dimm x2)
Case - ICUTE Jet Turbine ATX PC Case
Power Supply - 450W X-Power PSU
Graphics Card - Inno3D 7300 Series



mattlock said:


> If you are attemting to boot to the hard drive/OS from your old motherboard you'll need to do a repair installation of Windows to get past the BSOD. You likely had a different chipset with different controllers making it unaccessible to the new hardware.


I am trying to boot to windows using my new motherboard. I had installed Wndows XP with previous motherboard(MS 6534) could this be part of the problem?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*

Trying to boot to the hard drive without doing a repair install would cause a BSOD, due to the fact the OS has controllers and drivers installed for your old Intel 845 chipset, instead of the new Nvidia 650I controllers and drivers. However, that would not cause the reboot/shutdown issue from within BIOS. 

Again, I think your shutdown problem is either heat or power related. In the meantime, try clearing the RTC Ram as instructed in your motherboard manual. This is known as clearing the CMOS. Once you do that go into BIOS and look for PC Health or Hardware Monitor. Post back here with the temps and voltages it reports. If you're able to stay in BIOS for around 10 minutes without a reboot/shutdown, then load the setup defaults. Save and Exit. Then proceed with the Repair instructions posted previously. 

If you're unable to get that far, then make sure the heatsink is seated flush to the CPU, and if possible try a better, more powerful power supply. Once we get you to were you're stable in BIOS then we can move on to repairing your OS.

For the record, I don't think your power supply is strong enough for your current hardware. You should be looking at a minimum of a quality 550w, but I would recommend a quality 650w or better to futureproof a little bit.


----------



## robbiep (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*



mattlock said:


> Again, I think your shutdown problem is either heat or power related. In the meantime, try clearing the RTC Ram as instructed in your motherboard manual. This is known as clearing the CMOS. Once you do that go into BIOS and look for PC Health or Hardware Monitor. Post back here with the temps and voltages it reports.


VCore Voltage - 1.32V
3.3V Voltage - 3.28V
5V Voltage - 4.91 V
12V voltage 12.03 V

CPU Temp - 64°C
MB Temp - 28°C
CPU Fan Speed - 1726 RPM



> For the record, I don't think your power supply is strong enough for your current hardware. You should be looking at a minimum of a quality 550w, but I would recommend a quality 650w or better to futureproof a little bit.


It seems like the problem is power or tempature related however the manual for the motherboard did say I only needed a minimim of a 400w power supply :4-dontkno


----------



## sparacus (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*

I'm having that same exact problem with that motherboard it sometimes turns on for bout 3 seconds as well mattlock was helping me in the psu forum and I actualy went out and bought a new 650 watt antec trio and I'm still dealing with the same problems, good and bad to see that I'm not alone


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*



robbiep said:


> VCore Voltage - 1.32V
> 3.3V Voltage - 3.28V
> 5V Voltage - 4.91 V
> 12V voltage 12.03 V
> ...


How long were you able to stay in BIOS before the system shutdown? 
64°c while in BIOS is rather high. It should be in the 35-45° range. I believe the max temp for the 6550 is 60-65°c.

If the motherboard manual is recommending a minimum 400w then a lowend 450w is already cutting it close. Add to that the fact the Asus has no idea what other hardware you using with board and you realize why we are recommending a more capable power supply. Even if the 450w X Power were strong enough to fire the system up, it would be pushed pretty hard right from the get go, and would not last long. 

What is the AMP ratings for that power supply? The info can be found on the sticker of the side of the power supply.


----------



## robbiep (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*



mattlock said:


> How long were you able to stay in BIOS before the system shutdown?
> 64°c while in BIOS is rather high. It should be in the 35-45° range. I believe the max temp for the 6550 is 60-65°c.


Only about 3 or 4 mins. when I turned the PC on the cpu temp was at 28°c but it kept increasing by a couple of °c every second till it reached 64°c and powerd down 



> What is the AMP ratings for that power supply? The info can be found on the sticker of the side of the power supply.


230 Vac, 50HZ, 5A

DC Output .....+3.3V....+5V....+12V....-5v....-12V....-5Vsb
Max Output......32A......34A.....18A.....1A......1A........2A


----------



## robbiep (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*



sparacus said:


> I'm having that same exact problem with that motherboard it sometimes turns on for bout 3 seconds as well mattlock was helping me in the psu forum and I actualy went out and bought a new 650 watt antec trio and I'm still dealing with the same problems, good and bad to see that I'm not alone


Glad to see im not the only one having these problems too


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*



robbiep said:


> Only about 3 or 4 mins. when I turned the PC on the cpu temp was at 28°c but it kept increasing by a couple of °c every second till it reached 64°c and powerd down
> 
> Again, I believe it is hitting thermal trip and shutting down. If shuts down at or around that temp everytime that confirms it. You need to get some good thermal compound (Arctic Silver 5) you should be able to get at Radio Shack, Frys, Circuit City, etc. apply it according to the instructions here http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm and reseat the heatsink. Follow the instructions in the Asus manual for installing the heatsink. It's very easy to install it uneven and the result is poor cooling and a hot CPU.
> 
> ...


18 amps on the 12v rail is insufficient. We recommend at least 26 amps available on the 12v rail for modern PCI-E based boards, but even going by the Asus recommendation in your manual (which in my opinion is too low) you need 20amps.

Reseat the heatsink, check the temps again, and post back.


----------



## robbiep (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*



mattlock said:


> 18 amps on the 12v rail is insufficient. We recommend at least 26 amps available on the 12v rail for modern PCI-E based boards, but even going by the Asus recommendation in your manual (which in my opinion is too low) you need 20amps.
> 
> Reseat the heatsink, check the temps again, and post back.


Iv'e reset the heatsink, removed the stock thermal paste and applyed new thermal paste after 20 mins my temps are

CPU - 46
MB - 29

I also tested my system at http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp and seen that it only needs 279W so I think the quality of power is the problem as apposed to the wattage. So iv'e bought a Corsair HX Series 520W Modular PSU


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*

Good choice of PSU for your current setup although you have very little head room for future upgrades. 

That temp is much better. It'll drop a little more as the compound cures. If you have good air flow in the case and are not overclocking, the cpu temp should be in the mid to high 30s at idle. Is the temp reading from the Bios or from inside Windows?

Is you're system now stable?


----------



## robbiep (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*



mattlock said:


> Good choice of PSU for your current setup although you have very little head room for future upgrades.
> 
> That temp is much better. It'll drop a little more as the compound cures. If you have good air flow in the case and are not overclocking, the cpu temp should be in the mid to high 30s at idle. Is the temp reading from the Bios or from inside Windows?
> 
> Is you're system now stable?


I was on a tight budget so I had to choose the 520W over 620W if I upgrade in the future i'll know to get a more powerfull PSU.

I have 4 fans in my case so there should be a good airflow and im not overclocking.

The temp is from the BIOS inside windows and my system seems to be stable now


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P5N-E SLI motherboard help*

Since your system is now stable, I'm going to have this thread marked as resolved. 

Thanks for using TSF, we are always here and happy to help. wave:


----------



## robbiep (Jan 6, 2008)

Iv'e got everything fixed now thanks for all your help :grin:


----------

